# I need help



## backlashnpcola (Jan 19, 2009)

Here it is I have had knee surgery and recovering been stuck home Ive finely able to get around ok but unable to hook and set my boat into the water to fish I need someone to who can come by hook my boat up and go fishing with me next week and fish 3mile and the pass its already gassed up ready to go call me 850 554 9212 ask for Bill


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

sent pm. Ready and able ed


----------

